# Un incremento no siempre es un aumento.



## Pedro_X

Hola.

De modo predominante, en los medios de comunicación españoles, se dice incremento para decir aumento.

Yo recuerdo, de mis "estudios" de física, que un incremento puede ser negativo (lo que no me parece un aumento). Es una variación en el módulo  de una magnitud (valor final menos valor inicial). Así si me bajan el salario o sueldo a la mitad sufro un incremento del 50%, pero no gozo de un aumento.

¿Podría decir que he tenido un excremento de incremento? (Si hubiera tenido un aumento muy pequeño).

 Si firmara un incremento de salario estaría preocupado. Una bajada de sueldo también es un incremento.

Yo prefiero usar la palabra aumento para decir aumento.

Saludos


----------



## Agró

Y aquí ¿qué pinta la física?

*incrementar**.* (Del lat. _incrementāre_).
* 1.     * tr. *aumentar*      (‖ acrecentar). U. t. c. prnl.

*incremento**.*
 (Del lat. _incrementum_).
* 1.     * m. *aumento.*



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## elnickestalibre

Pedro_X said:


> Hola.
> 
> De modo predominante, en los medios de comunicación españoles, se dice incremento para decir aumento.
> 
> Yo recuerdo, de mis "estudios" de física, que un incremento puede ser negativo (lo que no me parece un aumento). Es una variación en el módulo de una magnitud (valor final menos valor inicial). Así si me bajan el salario o sueldo a la mitad sufro un incremento del 50%, pero no gozo de un aumento.
> 
> ¿Podría decir que he tenido un excremento de incremento? (Si hubiera tenido un aumento muy pequeño).
> 
> Si firmara un incremento de salario estaría preocupado. Una bajada de sueldo también es un incremento.
> 
> Yo prefiero usar la palabra aumento para decir aumento.
> 
> Saludos


 
Si te bajan el sueldo no te han hecho un incremento sino un *decremento.*

La palabra "incremento" significa aumento. Es un aumento a todos los efectos.

Saludos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Sí, creo que fuera del campo que planteas (ciencias físicas u otro similar), incremento es aumento, sin vueltas. "Incremento negativo", si bien es muy común, se podría expresar como decremento. Algo similar -no igual, tal vez peor- ocurre con "crecimiento negativo", ya que existe decrecimiento.


----------



## Anemoah

Pedro_X said:


> ¿Podría decir que he tenido un excremento de incremento? (Si hubiera tenido un aumento muy pequeño)



La palabra *excremento *el DRAE sólo la recoge como sinónimo de *caca*. A lo mejor querías decir decremento como dice elnickestalibre, ¿no?.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Hola:
Ese incremento "en el campo de la física" es definitivamente relativo, ya que en ese campo, algo que va por el orden izquierdo ("negativo"), podría ser precisamente el resultado esperado y representaría algo positivo...

Es mi humilde opinión.

En el caso que mencionas del sueldo, no veo la aplicación de un incremento negativo. creo que no existe tal situación.


----------



## jprr

Pedro_X said:


> ... Así si me bajan el salario o sueldo a la mitad sufro un incremento *del 50%*, ...


No creo - soportas un incremento del *-*50%; por raro que suene.


----------



## ErOtto

jprr said:


> No creo - soportas un incremento del *-*50%; por raro que suene.


 
Tampoco creo... sufres un *decremento*/merma/disminución del 50%, en ningún caso un incremento... ni positivo ni negativo.

Y, con respecto al título del hilo... un incremento *sí* es siempre un aumento. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Lexinauta

En el habla general, 'incremento' es 'aumento'.
A veces, un término está usado, dentro de una ciencia, de manera particular, y una vez más, es el contexto el que nos permite la interpretación correcta.

Dentro de la Física, pasa lo mismo con la palabra 'aceleración' (variación de la velocidad en la unidad de tiempo), que fuera de ese campo sólo se entiende en sentido positivo o de aumento de la velocidad.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Pedro_X said:


> Hola.
> 
> De modo predominante, en los medios de comunicación españoles, se dice incremento para decir aumento.
> 
> Yo recuerdo, de mis "estudios" de física, que un incremento puede ser negativo (lo que no me parece un aumento). Es una variación en el módulo  de una magnitud (valor final menos valor inicial). Así si me bajan el salario o sueldo a la mitad sufro un incremento del 50%, pero no gozo de un aumento.
> 
> ¿Podría decir que he tenido un excremento de incremento? (Si hubiera tenido un aumento muy pequeño).
> 
> Si firmara un incremento de salario estaría preocupado. Una bajada de sueldo también es un incremento.
> 
> Yo prefiero usar la palabra aumento para decir aumento.
> 
> Saludos



Es importante ubicarnos, como Directora de RR HH ni hubiera dicho ni hubiera fomentado entre mis colaboradores el uso del concepto que planteas.

Un incremento salarial es un aumento salarial.

En mi caso particular no podría haber aplicado decrementos pues es anticonstitucional disminuir o "bajar" el salario aun si el empleado sufre una democión (descenso en su puesto).

Respecto a excremento alguien ya lo dijo claramente, significa caca y aunque los sueldos la mayoría de las veces son una mierda, tampoco hubiera sido apropiado denominarlos así.


----------



## Pedro_X

jprr said:


> No creo - soportas un incremento del *-*50%; por raro que suene.



Gracias.

Una definición de incremento es "el módulo de la variación de una magnitud".

Si la magnitud (masa, por ejemplo) varía de modo  que al final hay la mitad de la inicial, la variación es -50% y su módulo (prescinde del signo) es 50%, obteniendo así su incremento. 

Por contener el concepto de módulo (valor absoluto e independiente del signo de la variación) es por lo que todo aumento es un incremento (ambos de mismo signo), pero no es verdad que todo incremento sea un aumento. 

Así (según lo que yo digo) no existe un incremento del -50%, porque el signo es ajeno al concepto de incremento (por el módulo, que retiene de la variación sólo el valor absoluto). Pero ello no se debe a que la variación que origina el incremento sea positiva. 

Si son de igual cuantía tanto una variación positiva como su correspondiente negativa dan incrementos de igual valor, aunque la variación en un caso es negativa (y positivo su incremento).

Salud


----------



## Agró

Pedro_X said:


> Gracias.
> 
> Una definición de incremento es "el módulo de la variación de una magnitud".
> 
> (¿Según qué diccionario?) DRAE:
> *incremento**.*
> (Del lat. _incrementum_).
> * 1.     * m. *aumento.*
> * 2.     * m._ Gram._ Aumento de sílabas que experimentan las palabras mediante afijos o desinencias.
> * 3.     * m._ Mat._ Pequeño aumento en el valor de una variable. (Símb. _Δ_).
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
> 
> Si la magnitud (masa, por ejemplo) varía de modo  que al final hay la mitad de la inicial, la variación es -50% y su módulo (prescinde del signo) es 50%, obteniendo así su incremento.
> 
> Por contener el concepto de módulo (valor absoluto e independiente del signo de la variación) es por lo que todo aumento es un incremento (ambos de mismo signo), pero no es verdad que todo incremento sea un aumento.
> 
> Así (según lo que yo digo) no existe un incremento del -50%, porque el signo es ajeno al concepto de incremento (por el módulo, que retiene de la variación sólo el valor absoluto). Pero ello no se debe a que la variación que origina el incremento sea positiva.
> 
> Si son de igual cuantía tanto una variación positiva como su correspondiente negativa dan incrementos de igual valor, aunque la variación en un caso es negativa (y positivo su incremento).
> 
> Salud



No dudo de que el uso que se le da en Física sea el que has explicado, pero me parece muy desafortunado. Si atendemos a la etimología de _incremento_ (del lat. _incrementum_) y a su significado en latín (*incrementum -i* _n._: crecimiento, aumento, desarrollo, incremento // germen, origen, vástago, hijo // gradación (retórica)), nada induce a pensar en la idea contraria (lat. _decrementum_/ _decresco -crevi -cretum_: decremento/decrecer, disminuir).

¿Acaso no vale con _*decremento*_?


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Aquí podeis leer una opinión bastante acertada desde mi punto de vista.


----------



## Pedro_X

La definición que aporto la cito de memoria, pero en los manuales elementales de física (y matemáticas) debería venir.

La observación acerca de la etimología me parece acertada. Con origen en el latín no sé como puede llegarse a expresar así una variación negativa (que no el incremento, que siempre es positivo).

La cita me parece correcta. No conocía la aplicación al cálculo de alquileres. Un campo más en que se usa el incremento con origen  en una variación negativa. Lo leeré más a fondo, por si me orienta en algo más.


----------



## Pedro_X

Se me ha olvidado incluir la definición de Kelvin, como ejemplo que usa el concepto de incremento. En Inglés también se usa con el significado que cito para incremento.

             ".... the kelvin is defined as a temperature increment (an increase or decrease)..."

Texto que incluyo, con permiso, para expresar que no sólo en castellano se usa con sentido de aumento o disminución.


----------



## ErOtto

Pedro_X said:


> Gracias.
> 
> Una definición de incremento es "el módulo de la variación de una magnitud".
> 
> Si la magnitud (masa, por ejemplo) varía de modo que al final hay la mitad de la inicial, la variación es -50% y su módulo (prescinde del signo) es 50%, obteniendo así su incremento.
> 
> Por contener el concepto de módulo (valor absoluto e independiente del signo de la variación) es por lo que todo aumento es un incremento (ambos de mismo signo), pero no es verdad que todo incremento sea un aumento.
> 
> Así (según lo que yo digo) no existe un incremento del -50%, porque el signo es ajeno al concepto de incremento (por el módulo, que retiene de la variación sólo el valor absoluto). Pero ello no se debe a que la variación que origina el incremento sea positiva.
> 
> Si son de igual cuantía tanto una variación positiva como su correspondiente negativa dan incrementos de igual valor, aunque la variación en un caso es negativa (y positivo su incremento).
> 
> Salud


 
En pocas palabras, que como los físicos no conocen el palabro decremento, incrementan negativamente, ¿es eso? 

Para mí, si tengo una manzana y me como la mitad de la misma, se produce un decremento del 50% de su masa (no un incremento de variación de masa negativo, que en este caso resulta igual a la masa resultante). 

El incremento se procuce en _mi masa_ debido a la ingesta del decremento sufrido por la masa de la manzana. Más o menos, creo. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## clares3

Hola
Al margen de lo que se estile en física o en economía, en la vida ordinaria en la que nos movemos un incremento es un aumento y no una mera variación de una magnitud. Lo de incremento negativo o crecimiento negativo incide en el uso del lenguaje que noS ha conducido a la crisis actual a base de adulterar la lógica del lenguaje humano, el de todos los días, el que nos sirve para entendernos.
Me acaban de bajar el sueldo (por funcionario); no acabo de ver que eso haya incrementado mi sueldo. ¿Es tan difícil de entender'
Me remito a la acepción 3ª del DRAE:
*incremento**.*
 (Del lat. _incrementum_).
* 1.     * m. *aumento.*
* 2.     * m._ Gram._ Aumento de sílabas que experimentan las palabras mediante afijos o desinencias.
* 3.     * m._ Mat._ Pequeño aumento en el valor de una variable. (Símb. _Δ_).


----------



## Pedro_X

Ya..ya. 
Pero entiendo que este foro no se limita al español de la vida cotidiana.
Sin perjuicio de que la física sea parte de la vida cotidiana de físicos y estudiantes de la materia.

La definición de la DRAE citada no es eshaustiva. Por otra parte en el cálculo de derivadas los incrementos, efectivamente, son infinitesimales. Ello no conlleva que el incremento en matemáticas sea "pequeño". Sólo ha de ser pequeño en el cálculo de derivadas, y no tiene por que ser un aumento para obtener la derivada.

Además, si ya existe la palabra aumento para decir aumento y es inequívoco que significa aumento.... ¿Por qué se dice incremento? ¿Qué se aporta con ello a la comunicación?


----------



## ErOtto

Pedro_X said:


> Además, si ya existe la palabra aumento para decir aumento y es inequívoco que significa aumento.... ¿Por qué se dice incremento? ¿Qué se aporta con ello a la comunicación?


 
Para seguir con un símil matemático...

Por la misma regla de tres, pregunto:

si ya existe la palabra decremento para decir decremento y es inequívoco que significa decremento.... ¿Por qué se usa incremento para referirse a un decremento? ¿Qué se aporta con ello a la comunicación? 

Saludos
Er


----------



## clares3

Pedro_X said:


> Pero entiendo que este foro no se limita al español de la vida cotidiana. Pero no es un foro especializado en física.
> Además, si ya existe la palabra aumento para decir aumento y es inequívoco que significa aumento.... ¿Por qué se dice incremento? ¿Qué se aporta con ello a la comunicación? Variedad en el lenguaje, riqueza de un idioma


Incremento proviene del verbo latino incresco, -crere, -crevi, compuesto del verbo cresco (crecer) más el prefijo in; en todas sus acepciones significa que algo ha aumentado respecto de un estado anterior.
Aumento proviene de otro verbo latino, augeo, que igualmente significa aumentar. Que existan dos verbos distintos que significan lo mismo lejos de ser fuente de confusión denota riqueza de lenguaje. Un latinista te dirá que los romanos utilizaban uno u otro en frases muy sitintas y con complementos diferentes.
Abandono esta discusión. Acepto que los físicos y economistas se manejen bien con el oxímoron "incremento negativo" como acepto que para vosotros el mundo sea cuántico en su origen pero newtoniano en su descripción usual. Acepta tú que incremento es newtoniano y no cuántico y nuestros caminos seguirán pacíficos pero divergentes proyectados en el infinito.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

ErOtto said:


> Para seguir con un símil matemático...
> 
> Por la misma regla de tres, pregunto:
> 
> si ya existe la palabra decremento para decir decremento y es inequívoco que significa decremento.... ¿Por qué se usa incremento para referirse a un decremento? ¿Qué se aporta con ello a la comunicación?
> 
> Saludos
> Er



Amigo ErOtto, hay multitud de ejemplos en los que se habla de 'incremento' pudiendo este ser tanto positivo como negativo, tanto en el mundo científico como en el legislativo, incluyendo Reales Decretos gubernamentales.
Sirva como ejemplo el IPC. El legislador habla o redacta refieriendose al incremento del IPC, y mira por donde este índice puede ser negativo.
Quizá se está haciendo un mal uso de la mencionada palabra, y el legislador debía decir incremento o decremento del IPC, pero como no lo hace ni tampoco lo hacen los físicos,matemáticos, químicos, ingenieros y un largo etcétera, al final no tendremos otro remedio que aceptar una variación semántica de la palabra incremento.(propia de la evolución de una lengua).

salud!


----------



## ErOtto

las cosas facilitas said:


> Quizá se está haciendo un mal uso de la mencionada palabra, y el legislador debía decir incremento o decremento del IPC...


 
'Sástamente' 

El caso es, que el hilo está derivando en una discusión que se aleja del título del hilo, en el que se afirma que un incremento no siempre es un aumento... afirmación la cual, desde el punto de vista del idioma normativo en el que nos movemos, es incorrecta.

Tres cuartos de lo mismo para otros términos que se usan mal, como por ejemplo 'inflación negativa'. Se supone que los 'Sres. especialistas en economía' debieran conocer su antónimo... es decir, deflación.

Resumiendo, que se usa... pues sí, se usa. Que el uso es incorrecto, pues también. ¿Que por qué se sigue usando? Como ya dije anteriormente, supongo que por desconocimiento del término apropiado. ¿Que por qué no se corrige? Pues... NPI.

Saludos desde aquí al lado. 
Er


----------



## Pedro_X

Concluyo (para uso personal):

a- Un incremento no es, como tal incremento, ni un aumento ni una minoración. 
b- Siempre tiene valor positivo, independientemente de que el valor de la magnitud variable de la que traiga cuenta haya aumentado o minorado.
c- Por lo anterior: no existen los incrementos negativos (aunque se refieran a algo que haya minorado).

Observaciones a meditar.

 El prefijo "in" convierte a algunos sustantivos en su forma negativa (ej. fidelidad -infidelidad). El prefijo "des" hace lo mismo. Así in-cremento y de(des)-cremento serían exactamente lo mismo.

Saludos y gracias por las aportaciones.

P.D. Me queda por aclarar lo referente al latín.


----------



## hosec

Pedro_X said:


> El prefijo "in" convierte a algunos sustantivos en su forma negativa (ej. fidelidad -infidelidad).


 

Efectivamente: a _algunos_ y sólo a _algunos_ (y no sólo a sustantivos). El prefijo "in-" tiene varios valores, entre ellos el conocido de "negación", pero también significa algo así como "dentro de" o "intensificación, ponderación de la base léxica" (_importar, imponer, incluir_...). En el caso de "incremento", dudo mucho que el prefijo "in-" sea el conocido prefijo negativo: "incrementum" es un derivado de "increscere", como ya se ha apuntado por ahí arriba, y ese "in-" tiene como significado el de "intensificación"; es un significado "positivo", no "negativo".

Salud


----------



## Pedro_X

hosec said:


> Efectivamente: a _algunos_ y sólo a _algunos_ (y no sólo a sustantivos). El prefijo "in-" tiene varios valores, entre ellos el conocido de "negación", p*ero también significa algo así como "dentro de" o "intensificación, ponderación de la base léxica*" (_importar, imponer, incluir_...). En el caso de "incremento", dudo mucho que el prefijo "in-" sea el conocido prefijo negativo: "incrementum" es un derivado de "increscere", como ya se ha apuntado por ahí arriba, y ese "in-" tiene como significado el de "intensificación"; es un significado "positivo", no "negativo".
> 
> Salud



Hola.

Sí, por eso, como insinúo en el primer post, relaciono mejor *incre*mento con *excre*mento (atendiendo al sentido de ingresar-exgresar -sacar- (¿existe exgresar?). Con el sentido de "intensificación" me cuadra mejor oponer in- a ex- (interno - externo) que a des- (forzando el ejemplo: interno - de"s"terno). Podría excrementarse una cantidad si del valor que tuviera en origen se sacara algo y obtuviéramos menos (sueldo, por ejemplo, como los funcionarios de España en 2010 respecto al año 2009).

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Agró

Pedro_X said:


> (...) ingresar-exgresar -sacar- (¿existe exgresar?).


*egresar**.** 1.     * intr. Salir de alguna parte.


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Pedro_X

* Etymology of the Latin word increscere *



derived from the  Latin word crescere (to grow; come forth, to be; arise; thrive, increase)


using the  Latin prefix in- (suffix for no)
Ergo increscere es no crecer.

Y, según esto, incremento (increscere) es justo lo opuesto de aumentar (crescere), pese a la extensión del uso contrario a la etimología.

Saludos


----------



## Agró

El prefijo *in-* no significa necesariamente "lo contrario":


*in-**1**.*
 (Del lat. _in-_, hacia dentro).
* 1.     * pref. Se convierte en *im-* ante _b_ o _p,_ y en *i-* ante _l_ o _r._ Suele significar 'adentro' o 'al interior'. _Incluir, insacular, importar, irrumpir._


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## clares3

La expresión italiana _in crescendo_, cuyo significado está incorporado a nuestra idioma en el sentido de ir subiendo el volumen de ejecución de una obra musical (incrementándose el volumen), parece inquívoco en cuanto a la interpretación que deberíamos dar al verbo increscere y su derivado "incremento· en el sentido de crecimiento..


----------



## Pedro_X

Si 
*in-**1**.*
 (Del lat. _in-_, hacia dentro).
* 1.     * pref. Se convierte en *im-* ante _b_ o _p,_ y en *i-* ante _l_ o _r._ Suele significar 'adentro' o 'al interior'. _Incluir, insacular, importar, irrumpir._


*Ex* indica hacia fuera, si es usado como opuesto a *in*,  con sentido de hacia dentro.

Para ser congruentes:

- habrá que oponer in a ex cuando nos referimos a hacia dentro (incremento) o hacia fuera (excremento)
- y usarlo con sentido de negación (increscere o incremento o decremento) cuando se opone a la palabra que niega (crescere o crecer).
Sin mezclar los usos (que, posiblemente, es el origen del asunto).

Por otra parte, si nos atenemos al sentido que en la física y en la técnica se da a  "incremento", pueden imaginerse el *desasosiego* de los físicos y técnicos (que toda su vida emplean el incremento para referirse a cualquier variación -aumento o disminución-) cuando en su convenio colectivo se firma un "incremento" del 10% para su salario. Y creanme, a todos los empleados técnicos (que son muchos) se les enseña, desde la formación profesional de primer grado, la palabra incremento con el sentido que he citado. 

Aumento para decir aumento es inequívoco y de uso universal. Incremento, no.

Saludos.


----------



## clares3

Pedro_X said:


> Aumento para decir aumento es inequívoco y de uso universal. Incremento, no.


Es lo que vienes manteniendo desde el comienzo mismo de la discusión; la mayoría mantenemos lo contrario pues en el mundo en que vivimos incremento significa crecer una magnitud; así lo recoge el DRAE, así lo entendemos, así lo usamos... Ahora sabemos que tú no compartes esa forma de entender el término.


----------



## Pedro_X

Hola clares3. 
Creía que el 12 de febrero habías abandonado esta discusión (Abandono esta discusión, consta escrito en el post de tal fecha).

Entiendo que afirmas que las mayorías predominan sobre el rigor.

Escribías el 12 de febrero "Incremento proviene del verbo latino incresco, -crere, -crevi, compuesto  del verbo cresco (crecer) más el prefijo in; en todas sus acepciones  significa que algo ha aumentado respecto de un estado anterior."

Y hemos visto que in significa no o significa hacia dentro. También argumento que no hay que mezclar usos. Que lo opuesto de sí es no y de dentro es fuera. Otros han argumentado que Hacienda (que somos todos, y por ello una mayoría muy amplia) también usa incremento en el sentido de los técnicos y físicos. 

Nada deshace la impresión de que el uso generalizado de incremento como sinónimo de aumento sea incorrecto. 

Otrosí digo, que lo haya escrito al principio nada supone en contra si no ha podido ser desmontada la afirmación.


----------



## clares3

Pedro_X said:


> Creía que el 12 de febrero habías abandonado esta discusión (Abandono esta discusión, consta escrito en el post de tal fecha).
> Ha pasado mucho tiempo desde el 12 de febrero. Las invitaciones a abandonar sólo las acato de moderadores.
> Entiendo que afirmas que las mayorías predominan sobre el rigor.
> No, que las mayorías se imponen cuando no encuentran enfrente una tesis rigurosa de las que se imponen por sí mismas.
> Escribías el 12 de febrero "Incremento proviene del verbo latino incresco, -crere, -crevi, compuesto del verbo cresco (crecer) más el prefijo in; en todas sus acepciones significa que algo ha aumentado respecto de un estado anterior."
> Sí, me refería a todas las acepciones del verbo incresco.
> Y hemos visto que in significa no o significa hacia dentro. También argumento que no hay que mezclar usos. Que lo opuesto de sí es no y de dentro es fuera. Otros han argumentado que Hacienda (que somos todos, y por ello una mayoría muy amplia) también usa incremento en el sentido de los técnicos y físicos.
> Según lo anterior lo contrario de incremento es excremento. No estoy de acuerdo.
> Nada deshace la impresión de que el uso generalizado de incremento como sinónimo de aumento sea incorrecto.
> Nada deshace la impresión que tú tienes al respecto.
> Otrosí digo, que lo haya escrito al principio nada supone en contra si no ha podido ser desmontada la afirmación.
> Ítem más digo que no creo haber visto desmontada la afirmación generalizada de que incremento significa aumento y no mero cambio en una variable, aumentando o disminuyendo


*Del DRAE:*
*incremento.*
(Del lat. _incrementum_).
*1. *m. *aumento.*
*3. *m._ Mat._ Pequeño aumento en el valor de una variable. (Símb. _Δ_). 

¿Qué significa impuesto? Según tú, o puesto dentro o no puesto ¿E imputable? Según tú, no putable, putable dentro... Y el colmo: ¿qué significa entonces inimputable?
Ahora, si los físicos nos han de decir cómo reinterpretar los prefijos latinos, me rindo.


----------



## Cebolleta

Pedro_X said:


> Entiendo que afirmas que las mayorías predominan sobre el rigor.
> 
> Escribías el 12 de febrero "Incremento proviene del verbo latino incresco, -crere, -crevi, compuesto  del verbo cresco (crecer) más el prefijo in; en todas sus acepciones  significa que algo ha aumentado respecto de un estado anterior."
> 
> Y hemos visto que in significa no o significa hacia dentro. También argumento que no hay que mezclar usos. Que lo opuesto de sí es no y de dentro es fuera. Otros han argumentado que Hacienda (que somos todos, y por ello una mayoría muy amplia) también usa incremento en el sentido de los técnicos y físicos.
> 
> Nada deshace la impresión de que el uso generalizado de incremento como sinónimo de aumento sea incorrecto.



Una cosa es el uso científico y técnico de una palabra y otra el uso "corriente". En castellano _incremento_ es _aumento_ y no disminución. Se puede argumentar que un aumento matemáticamente puede ser negativo (lo cual es cierto) pero eso no tiene sentido fuera de su campo de aplicación.

Een ciertos campos sí se habla de incrementos positivos o incrementos negativos, de la misma forma que una resta no es sino una suma que tiene (al menos) un sumando negativo, aunque el común de los mortales pueda no entenderlo o verlo como algo absurdo. En dichos campos (física, economía,... ) este uso es correcto, pero fuera de ellos no.


----------



## Cebolleta

clares3 said:


> *Del DRAE:*
> *incremento.*
> (Del lat. _incrementum_).
> *1. *m. *aumento.*
> *3. *m._ Mat._ Pequeño aumento en el valor de una variable. (Símb. _Δ_).
> 
> Ahora, si los físicos nos han de decir cómo reinterpretar los prefijos latinos, me rindo.



Los físicos no hacemos eso. Pedro_X sí. 

Muchas palabras tienen un significado preciso en las ciencias que no tiene por qué coincidir con el normal. Lamentablemente la RAE, tan dada a incorporar neologismos y nuevas acepciones provenientes por ejemplo de la filosofía, ignora en general a las ciencias naturales. En ocasiones, cuando no lo hace, mete la pata hasta el fondo. Basta con ver el ejemplo de *incremento*: en matemáticas un incremento no tiene por qué ser sólo un aumento, y desde luego no tiene por qué ser pequeño. Eso sí, el símbolo sí _suele_ ser _Δ_ 

Recordemos, también, que hasta 1970 el DRAE definía "electricidad" como "agente muy poderoso, que se manifiesta por atracciones y repulsiones, por chispas y penachos luminosos, por las conmociones que ocasiona en el organismo animal, y por las descomposiciones químicas que produce."


----------



## clares3

Cebolleta said:


> Los físicos no hacemos eso. Pedro_X sí.
> Mis disculpas por la generalización
> Recordemos, también, que hasta 1970 el DRAE definía "electricidad" como "agente muy poderoso, que se manifiesta por atracciones y repulsiones, por chispas y penachos luminosos, por las conmociones que ocasiona en el organismo animal, y por las descomposiciones químicas que produce."


La definición de electricidad que aportas es un hallazgo impagable, querido Cebolleta.


----------



## Pedro_X

Impuesto: opuesto a expuesto. Yo no veo ningun ejemplo para entenderlo como no-puesto, lo que no impide que cualquier día lo digan en la Tv (para medir las audiencias y ver la velocidad de dispersión de lo que comunican).
Imputable: opuesto a esputable (de esputo, por ejemplo). Tampoco recuerdo ahora un ejemplo que se refiera no put-able.

No obstante que una palabra empiece con in o im no significa que in o im sea un prefijo siempre. Supongo yo que muchas palabras  empezarán con in/im porque con algo hay que empezar.

Nota: Yo no he invitado a nadie a abandonar el foro. Sí me parece incongruente decir que se abandona el foro y se sigue en él. O se abandona o no se abandona. La continuación, además, se ha empleado para hacer referencias no vinculadas al objeto propuesto sino a la persona que lo propone.

Yo ahora sí abandono este hilo (no el foro).


----------



## Jonno

> No obstante que una palabra empiece con in o im no significa que in o im sea un prefijo siempre. Supongo yo que muchas palabras empezarán con in/im porque con algo hay que empezar.



Efectivamente, pero cuando sí sea un prefijo no implica necesariamente que que el significado sea "opuesto" o "negativo".

Por ejemplo, "inflamable" no empieza por "in" porque por algo tiene que empezar. Tampoco significa lo opuesto a "exflamable" ni significa "que no se puede quemar"... sino todo lo contrario. Porque "in" es un prefijo que *además de negación o privación* significa "en", "a" y "hacia dentro". Inflamable, que puede arder en llamas.


----------



## Vampiro

Lo único que se incrementó con este hilo fueron mis ganas de no acercarme al foro por el día de hoy.
_


----------



## Janis Joplin

Pedro_X said:


> Si firmara un incremento de salario estaría preocupado.



Yo no, todo depende del contexto coimo explica Cebolleta...



Cebolleta said:


> Una cosa es el uso científico y técnico de una palabra y otra el uso "corriente". En castellano _incremento_ es _aumento_ y no disminución. Se puede argumentar que un aumento matemáticamente puede ser negativo (lo cual es cierto) pero eso no tiene sentido fuera de su campo de aplicación.



Cuando nos referimos a incremento salarial éste no puede ser negativo.


----------



## Vampiro

Un incremento es siempre un aumento, son sinónimos.
Punto pelota, no hay discusión en eso.  En física, en matemáticas o en literatura, no hay discrepancia con el diccionario ni con la etimología de la palabra.
Que una cantidad se incremente con una cifra negativa, y que el resultado numérico sea menor al original, no quita que conceptualmente siga siendo un aumento.
Como alguien ya dijo, una resta no es más que una suma de un valor positivo con uno negativo, acá es aplicable la misma lógica.
Lo demás es buscarle cinco patas al gato.
Amén
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Janis Joplin said:


> Es importante ubicarnos, como Directora de RR HH ni hubiera dicho ni hubiera fomentado entre mis colaboradores el uso del concepto que planteas.
> 
> Un incremento salarial es un aumento salarial.
> 
> En mi caso particular no podría haber aplicado decrementos pues es anticonstitucional disminuir o "bajar" el salario aun si el empleado sufre una democión (descenso en su puesto).
> 
> Respecto a excremento alguien ya lo dijo claramente, significa caca y aunque los sueldos la mayoría de las veces son una mierda, tampoco hubiera sido apropiado denominarlos así.



En España se entiende que un incremento salarial es un aumento. Sin perjuicio de ello, hay muchos supuestos legales, perfectamente acordes con la Constitución, en los que se pueden producir decrementos, disminuciones o bajadas de los salarios o sueldos. 
Como se ha dicho, en los contratos de arrendamiento se pacta habitualmente la revisión de la renta, que se incrementa según una variable que suele ser el IPC o Índice de Precios de Consumo, que puede subir o bajar, aunque esto sea infrecuente; pero si efectivamente baja, se produce un incremento negativo. La ley no permite que se apliquen solamente los incrementos positivos. 
Y en terreno de la fisica y de las matemáticas, un incremento también puede ser positivo o negativo.
Supongo que hay más casos de uso de la palabra incremento en sentido de aumento o de disminución.
Y eso aunque la etimología, el DRAE o la lógica cartesiana digan lo contrario.

Leído el último post de Vampiro, rectifico lo dicho respecto a la química y las matemáticas: es su terreno y no el mío. Pero mantengo lo dicho sobre los incrementos de salarios y rentas arrendaticias, que pueden significar subidas o bajadas. Si no se quiere decir que un incremento a la baja de la renta salarial o arrendaticia es negativo, pues muy bien. Pero no creo que haya nadie que lo considere positivo.


----------



## hosec

Se me ocurre...

¿Puedo decirle a un alumno que el resultado de su evaluación es un _aprobado negativo_? Igual así el trauma es menor...


----------



## clares3

hosec said:


> ¿Puedo decirle a un alumno que el resultado de su evaluación es un _aprobado negativo_? Igual así el trauma es menor...


Seríamás correcto decirle que tiene un suspenso positivo


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

Un incremento es un "plus", es decir, una cantidad extra.


----------



## RIU

Vampiro said:


> Un incremento es siempre un aumento, son sinónimos.
> Punto pelota, no hay discusión en eso.  En física, en matemáticas o en literatura, no hay discrepancia con el diccionario ni con la etimología de la palabra.
> Que una cantidad se incremente con una cifra negativa, y que el resultado numérico sea menor al original, no quita que conceptualmente siga siendo un aumento.
> Como alguien ya dijo, una resta no es más que una suma de un valor positivo con uno negativo, acá es aplicable la misma lógica.
> Lo demás es buscarle cinco patas al gato.
> Amén
> _



Vamp! Para no acercarte más, lo que das de ti. 




hosec said:


> Se me ocurre...
> 
> ¿Puedo decirle a un alumno que el resultado de su evaluación es un _aprobado negativo_? Igual así el trauma es menor...



¡Esta es buenísima! Anda que no me he partido de risa.

Bueno, opino que el incremento es tanto positivo como negativo. Así que una vez justificado el post, ¡Abur!


----------



## Vampiro

hosec said:


> ¿Puedo decirle a un alumno que el resultado de su evaluación es un _aprobado negativo_? Igual así el trauma es menor...


 


clares3 said:


> Seríamás correcto decirle que tiene un suspenso positivo


Es perfectamente posible.
Más aún, es una de las técnicas de reforzamiento positivo tan en boga hoy en día en los cursos de PBL (Problems Based Learning) y que realmente no han inventado nuevo, pues la metodología ya había sido planteada por Skinner bastantes añitos atrás.
En todo caso siempre será menos traumático que decirle tuvo un decremento en sus notas.  Con seguridad le sonará a excremento, palabra ya analizada como no aplicable algunos posteos más atrás.
Pueden decirle que sus notas aumentaron negativamente, y que lo bueno es que aunque sea negativamente aumentaron, por lo tanto ahora la tarea es solamente que aumenten en el otro sentido.
_


----------



## RIU

Vampiro said:


> Es perfectamente posible.
> Más aún, es una de las técnicas de reforzamiento positivo tan en boga hoy en día en los cursos de PBL (Problems Based Learning) y que realmente no han inventado nuevo, pues la metodología ya había sido planteada por Skinner bastantes añitos atrás.
> En todo caso siempre será menos traumático que decirle tuvo un decremento en sus notas.  Con seguridad le sonará a excremento, palabra ya analizada como no aplicable algunos posteos más atrás.
> Pueden decirle que sus notas aumentaron negativamente, y que lo bueno es que aunque sea negativamente aumentaron, por lo tanto ahora la tarea es solamente que aumenten en el otro sentido.
> _



No tengo tan claro que pueda aplicarse en psicología. ¿En qué te basas?


----------



## romarsan

RIU said:


> No tengo tan claro que pueda aplicarse en psicología. ¿En qué te basas?



A mi me parece un razonamiento impecable, un incremento negativo es más fácil de encajar que un cero patatero, por poner un ejemplo. La psicología viene al ruedo por extensión.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Pues lo de que un incremento en el fondo sea algo negativo sólo me parece aplicable a la psicología y a la política. O a ambas juntas.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Vampiro said:


> En todo caso siempre será menos traumático que decirle tuvo un decremento en sus notas.  Con seguridad le sonará a excremento, palabra ya analizada como no aplicable algunos posteos más atrás.
> Pueden decirle que sus notas aumentaron negativamente, y que lo bueno es que aunque sea negativamente aumentaron, por lo tanto ahora la tarea es solamente que aumenten en el otro sentido.
> _



Los decrementos en las notas siempre son un excremento, si es que te preocupan. De todas formas, si de no traumatizar se trata, lo mejor es no decirle nada. Con el tiempo nadie sabrá lo que significa una cosa o la otra, problema resuelto.


----------



## Vampiro

RIU said:


> No tengo tan claro que pueda aplicarse en psicología. ¿En qué te basas?


Bueno, eso escapa no sólo a los alcances del hilo, también a los del foro.
Pero para que no quede la respuesta en el aire, y como de todas maneras tiene relación con los incrementos, aclaro que el invento no es mío, yo sólo veo los beneficios que trae un “Reforzamiento Positivo” con los subordinados, que imagino será igual de positivo con los educandos.
Decirle: “El seis que obtuviste en el examen pasado se ha visto incrementado en -5” es siempre menos traumático que decirle “Te sacaste un 1, tienes la asignatura reprobada”.
En fin, es sólo un punto de vista.  Hay educadores en foro que tendrán una opinión más fundamentada.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Canela Mad

Vampiro said:


> Bueno, eso escapa no sólo a los alcances del hilo, también a los del foro.
> Pero para que no quede la respuesta en el aire, y como de todas maneras tiene relación con los incrementos, aclaro que el invento no es mío, yo sólo veo los beneficios que trae un “Reforzamiento Positivo” con los subordinados, que imagino será igual de positivo con los educandos.
> Decirle: “El seis que obtuviste en el examen pasado se ha visto incrementado en -5” es siempre menos traumático que decirle “Te sacaste un 1, tienes la asignatura reprobada”.
> En fin, es sólo un punto de vista.  Hay educadores en foro que tendrán una opinión más fundamentada.
> Saludos.
> _



Creo recordar que la teoría del condicionamiento operante sostiene que el refuerzo positivo correlaciona mejor con el aprendizaje que el refuerzo negativo o el castigo. Era una idea fundamentada en interesantes experimentos de psicología animal y que en ciertos niveles parece funcionar en el ser humano. En otros, no deja de ser un malabrismo verbal porque en mi opinión jode tanto el "incremento negativo" como el suspenso a secas.


----------



## cbrena

Ishould haveknown said:


> Pues lo de que un incremento en el fondo sea algo negativo sólo me parece aplicable a la psicología y a la política. O a ambas juntas.


A la política y a la psicología no sé si son aplicabes, pero a la economía sin duda alguna.
Gracias a la crisis económica, los estatutarios españoles hemos disfrutado de un incremento negativo de un -5% de media en nuestro salario; con lo que hemos conseguido que nuestro excremento (aquí apropiado) de nómina se reduzca. Pero después de siete años de sueldos congelados, es algo muy positivo haber conseguido por fin un incremento. Que suponga un decremento en nuestro poder adquisitivo no significa que no hayamos incrementado nuestros ingresos.


----------



## RIU

Luego apostáis por el comportamiento dual del incremento, vaya. Me parece interesante.


----------



## Jonno

A mí, este uso de incremento fuera de un ámbito puramente matemático me parece un *eufemismo* como una catedral de grande. Ni refuerzo positivo ni pamplinas


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Empeñarse en aplicar negativo a incremento sólo se le puede ocurrir a un político asesorado por un psicólogo.


----------



## clares3

cbrena said:


> ... a la economía sin duda alguna.
> *Que suponga un decremento en nuestro poder adquisitivo no significa que no hayamos incrementado nuestros ingresos*.


¿Cómo que no? No hemos incrementado nuestros ingresos sino que nos los han bajado, lo llamen como lo llamen. Siento citarme, querida Cbrena, pero ya dije en el post #17 que estas cosas son las que nos han conducido a la crisis que vivimos, a base de normalizar en un lenguaje corrompido una situación inaceptable donde un incremento puede suponer la bajada de sueldo que compartimos. Por eso me he esforzado contra viento, marea y Pedro X en sostener la irracionalidad del planteamiento, digan lo que digan algunos físicos (no todos, y Cebolleta menos que ninguno) y la mayoría de los economistas.
Así que, en cuanto al hilo, en la lengua común que compartimos un incremento es siempre una subida, por leve que sea, y lo contrario es un decremento, limitado por abajo por el término excremento a que se contraen determinados sueldos "incrementados".


----------



## Ishould haveknown

cbrena said:


> Que suponga un decremento en nuestro poder adquisitivo no significa que no hayamos incrementado nuestros ingresos.



No, efectivamente. Incremento es a sueldo lo que decremento es a poder adquisitivo. ¿Cómo se come?. Con una sonrisa.


----------



## Colchonero

Ishould haveknown said:


> No, efectivamente. Incremento es a sueldo lo que decremento es a poder adquisitivo. ¿Cómo se come?. Con una sonrisa.


 
Obvio. Esto lo sabe cualquier cajera de supermercado.


----------



## cbrena

Clares3 y Ishould: de verdad, ¡cómo sois! Llevo un año autosugestionándome y basándome en mi amor a las matemáticas y a los planteamientos lógicos para sonreír por mi incremento salarial. Permitidme ser feliz y sonreír. Gracias por simplemente AUMENTAR mi felicidad (sin incrementos).


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

El  nutrido aporte de opiniones me ha servido para entender una frase que me tenía en vilo: La situación económica real de crecimiento negativo resulta de la confirmación desviacional de las previsiones más/menos la resultante de los aciertos erróneos y el deterioro positivo.
Muchas gracias a todos por rescatarme del atolladero.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> Es perfectamente posible.
> Más aún, es una de las técnicas de reforzamiento positivo tan en boga hoy en día en los cursos de PBL (Problems Based Learning) y que realmente no han inventado nuevo, pues la metodología ya había sido planteada por Skinner bastantes añitos atrás.
> En todo caso siempre será menos traumático que decirle tuvo un decremento en sus notas.  Con seguridad le sonará a excremento, palabra ya analizada como no aplicable algunos posteos más atrás.
> Pueden decirle que sus notas aumentaron negativamente, y que lo bueno es que aunque sea negativamente aumentaron, por lo tanto ahora la tarea es solamente que aumenten en el otro sentido.
> _



¿Skinner, Michael o Skinner, Burrhus F.?


----------



## Canela Mad

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ¿Skinner, Michael o Skinner, Burrhus F.?



Burrhus, pero también podría ser Mr. Skinner, el director de la escuela de Bart Simpson.


----------



## torrebruno

En conclusión entonces después de 4 páginas y sesenta y tantos comentarios: se confirma el saber popular. Como mejor se está es a cero grados, ni frío ni calor.


----------



## Quiviscumque

PADRE.- Hijo, te prometí un incremento en tu asignación semanal, ¿verdad?
HIJO.- ¡Sí, papá!
PADRE.- Alégrate; ha llegado el momento. A partir de ahora, recibirás 10 euros.
HIJO.- ¿¿¿¿Pero...??? ¡Si me venías dando 30!
PADRE.- Efectivamente; incremento tu asignación en -20 euros; un incremento notable, me parece.
HIJO.- ¡Acudiré al Defensor del Menor!

... y creo que el Defensor del Menor amonestará al padre por maltrato psicológico, ¿no?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

elnickestalibre said:


> Si te bajan el sueldo no te han hecho un incremento sino un *decremento.*


 
Eso no es un incremento ni un decremento: eso es una patada en los mismísimos y un ajoyagua y queteden, eso sí, como eufemismo es impagable, porque discutiendo lo apropiado o inapropiado del lenguaje se pierde de vista la cuestión principal: que es que nos hemos quedado a dos velas, lo llamen como lo llamen.

Como expediente de regulación de empleo, que significa "vamos a echar al personal a la puta calle". Demontres con el lenguaje políticamente correcto.


----------



## pelus

Sobrecremento
Subcremento 
Hipercremento
Hipocremento
Extracremento
Intracremento
Supracremento 
Infracremento

¿Hay más aún ?


----------



## Cebolleta

pelus said:


> Sobrecremento
> Subcremento
> Hipercremento
> Hipocremento
> Extracremento
> Intracremento
> Supracremento
> Infracremento
> 
> ¿Hay más aún ?



Se te olvida la posibilidad de quitar todos los prefijos: *cremento*.
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=cremento


----------



## clares3

Cebolleta said:


> Se te olvida la posibilidad de quitar todos los prefijos: *cremento*.
> http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=cremento


Es decir, querido Cebolleta y queridos todos, que se refuerza el carácter del in- como prefijo añadido a algo que ya de por sí significaba aumento.
¿Y para esto 70 post?
La próxima vez, Cebolleta, dínoslo antes y nos ahorramos un río de tinta electrónica


----------



## torrebruno

Rescatado de un chiste:
"Ha habido un aumento en la reducción del incremento de la rebaja de beneficios a repartir en este consejo de administración".
Como debate recurrente agosteño: ¿han ganado o perdido dinero con respecto al año pasado?


----------



## ErOtto

Manuel G. Rey said:


> El  nutrido aporte de opiniones me ha servido para entender una frase que me tenía en vilo: La situación económica real de crecimiento negativo resulta de la confirmación desviacional de las previsiones más/menos la resultante de los aciertos erróneos y el deterioro positivo.
> Muchas gracias a todos por rescatarme del atolladero.



Serías tan amable de explicármela... es que si no, no voy a poder dormir esta noche. 

Volviendo al hilo... incremento y aumento son lo mismo... e igual de inequívocos (o debería decir desigualmente equívocos ), por mucho que se quiera marear la perdiz. Punto pelota.

Saludos
Er


----------



## torrebruno

O séase, que no sabes si los señores del consejo de administración reciben o ponen dinero...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

torrebruno said:


> O séase, que no sabes si los señores del consejo de administración reciben o ponen dinero...


Claro qe si reciben beneficios...solo que del 20% que recibian , como hubo un aumento en la reducción entonces su beneficio a crecido negativamente en un 10%, lo cual da como resultado que el incremneto se vea disminuido/reducido solo a 5%...

simple


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Beneficios es dudosos que los haya. Cuando se arma ese galimatías es para decir, sin que se entienda, que ha habido beneficios negativos.
Pero es más dudoso todavía que el consejo de administración vea disminuidos sus emolumentos. Quizás cobren menos dividendos, pero en años difíciles hay que mejorar sus dietas, sus bonos, sus pluses, sus indemnizaciones, sus remuneraciones en especie, y el dinerillo de bolsillo para dar una propinita por aquí y otra por allá. Su abnegación y sus desvelos no merecen menos.


----------



## Pedro_X

Quiviscumque said:


> PADRE.-
> HIJO.-
> PADRE.-
> HIJO.-
> PADRE.- Efectivamente; incremento tu asignación en -20 euros; un incremento notable, me parece.
> HIJO.-
> 
> ...  ¿no?



Hola

Espero que no se lo tome a mal, pero creo procedente puntualizar que:
*no es posible para un incremento tener un valor de -20*. 
Como he intentado exponer, "incremento es el resultado de restar al valor final el valor inicial del intervalo considerado, quitando el signo".

Caso A:
Si el valor inicial era 30 y el final es 10: el incremento es (30-10)=20. (Sin signo).

Caso B:
Si el valor inicial hubiera sido 10 y el final, 30: el incremento es, también, (10-30)=20. (Sin signo).

En ambos casos se consigue el mismo incremento; 20.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Pedro_X said:


> Hola
> 
> ...
> Como he intentado exponer, "incremento es el resultado de restar al valor final el valor inicial del intervalo considerado, quitando el signo".
> ...



Me gustaría saber la fuente de la cita, que el venir entrecomillada supongo es textual.
(Y para hacernos entender ¿cómo se indica que un incremento es una disminución?)

Como quiera que sea, el hijo que es parte en el diálogo que expone Quiviscumque no va a entender que su padre cumple la promesa de incrementarle su asignación semanal si le resta de ella 20 euros. Tampoco creo que le sirva de consuelo que el Defensor del Menor amoneste a su padre. Claro que habiendo transcurrido no menos de tres años desde el incremento no se puede conjeturar lo que mientras tanto haya sucedido, salvo que ese incremento y los de su mismo signo, para evitar dudas, se llamen 'recortes'.


----------



## clares3

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ... salvo que ese incremento y los de su mismo signo, para evitar dudas, se llamen 'recortes'.


Hola a todos
Precisamente para encubrir recortes es para lo que se inventó lo del crecimiento/incremento negativo. Y uno, en su afán de que el lenguaje refleje verdaderamente la realidad, preferiría que a los recortes se les siguiera llamando por lo que son: recortes. Y a los crecimientos negativos, decremento, disminución...


----------



## Sembrador

Es como cuando manejas un auto: puedes acelerar de forma negativa, o simplemente frenar. 

Pienso que mientras más sencillo se pueda hablar o escribir -sin que por eso se pierda el brillo de la idea-, mejor.


----------



## ukimix

Pedro_X said:


> Como he intentado exponer, "incremento es el resultado de restar al valor final el valor inicial del intervalo considerado, quitando el signo".
> 
> Caso A:
> Si el valor inicial era 30 y el final es 10: el incremento es (30-10)=20. (Sin signo).
> 
> Caso B:
> Si el valor inicial hubiera sido 10 y el final, 30: el incremento es, también, (10-30)=20. (Sin signo).
> 
> En ambos casos se consigue el mismo incremento; 20.





Manuel G. Rey said:


> Me gustaría saber la fuente de la cita, que el venir entrecomillada supongo es textual.
> ...



Esa cita puede salir prácticamente de cualquier libro de texto de matemática o física, como bien señalaba Pedro_X en el comentario inicial del hilo. 

Lo que Pedro_X parece no saber es que las palabras funcionan de una manera en la clase de física y de otras maneras distintas en otros contextos, o como dicen los lingüístas o filósofos del lenguaje, en otros juegos de lenguaje. 

No hay nada como el significado verdadero de la palabra 'incremento' único e invariante para todas las circunstancias de uso de esa palabra. La realidad de los hechos del lenguaje es otra: la palabra tiene diversos usos o significados y el hecho de que se la entienda y se organice la vida con ella es una muestra de que opera bien con todos ellos. Así, el profesor de física que decía que la variación sobre la cantidad inicial (de una magnitud) es un incremento (sea este negativo o positivo) tenía la razón. Y también la tiene razón el hijo del ejemplo de Quiviscumque cuando pide a su padre que no lo engañe miserablemente. 

El único error reside en tratar de imponer la definición del profe de física a la circunstancia familiar. Es tan equivocado como pedirle al profe de física que deje de llamar incremento a las variaciones negativas porque en la casa todos saben que cuando el papa le habla de un incremento al hijo, eso significa que no le va a restar plata a la mesada. 

Saludo.


----------



## ACQM

Buff me he tragado el hilo entero, por eso de que soy moderadora y tal. Tanto rollo y al final es otro novato que intentaba aplicar lenguaje técnico fuera de lugar.

En el DRAE no aparecen tecnicismos fuera de los más comunes por un hecho evidente: las ciencias, los estudios, las tècnicas,... necesitan un lenguaje muy específico, preciso y acotado, para ello suelen usar, además de neologismos, palabras del lenguaje común adaptadas y con definiciones muy precisas (trabajo, elemento, mezcla, energía, temperatura, calor, partícula, onda,... y también fiebre, raza, reino, especie,...). Intentar sacar esas palabras del lenguaje técnico y utilizar esas definiciones en el día a día es absurdo.


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola tertulianos:
*Seré breve.*
De lo que en realidad se trata en este hilo originado por *Pedro_X *es del *Cálculo diferencial*, contemplado en Matemática-Estadística, que es la utilización de datos para obtener inferencias basadas en el cálculo de probabilidades. El cálculo diferencial es el estudio del cambio que experimenta una cantidad original debido a su dependencia de las variaciones de otras cantidades. Ver los gráficos estadísticos con sus líneas quebradas de segmentos ascendentes y descendentes.

El *incremento de una variable*, que pasa de un valor numérico a otro, es la* diferencia *obtenida de *restar el valor inicial al valor final*. Se usa el símbolo de la letra griega *Δ* (delta) para indicar el *cambio* o *incremento de una variable*.
Resulta pues irrefutable que *esta diferencia* puede ser *positiva* o *negativa* dependiendo de que la variable aumente o disminuya al cambiar su valor. Hay autores que se refieren a estos valores cambiantes como *incremento positivo* o *incremento negativo*. Esto último es un sofisma o un desconocimiento semántico. Existen otros autores que utilizan con propiedad las definiciones *incremento* y *decremento*.

En atención a los de Letras, intentaré ser lo más explícito posible:
«Sea *x* una variable con el valor inicial_ *x1*_ y un valor final *x2*; entonces el cambio en el valor de *x*, que es *x2-x1* —valor final menos valor inicial—, se denomina el incremento de *x* y se expresa como *Δ**x *(delta equis).
Sea entonces *y=f(x)* una variable que depende de *x*. Cuando *x* tenga el valor *x1; y* tendrá el valor *y1=f(x1)*; por lo que cuando *x=x2*; *y* tendrá el valor *y2=f(x2)*.
Así pues el incremento de *y* será: *Δy=y2-y1*, o sea, *Δy=f(x2)-f(x1)*».

Pongamos un caso práctico:
«Para la función *y=x2*:
Si tomamos *x=10 *como valor inicial de *x* esto fijará a *y=100* — porque x2=10x10=100— como valor inicial de *y*.
Si aumentamos a *x* hasta *x=12*, es decir, *Δ**x=2*, luego * y* aumentará hasta *y=144*, es decir, *Δy**=44*_.
_Si ahora el valor anterior de *x* decrece hasta *x=8*, es decir, *Δ**x=-4*, luego * y* decrecerá hasta *y=64*, es decir, *Δy**=-80*.
Se puede comprobar que *y* aumenta cuando *x* aumenta y *y *decrece cuando *x* decrece porque *Δy* y *Δ**x* tienen el mismo signo; pero puede suceder que uno aumente mientras el otro disminuye, lo que equivaldría a que *Δy* y *Δ**x* tendrían signos contrarios».

Podemos razonar, por los ejemplos expuestos, que se puede dar el caso de obtener un *incremento cero*; pero si habláramos de magnitudes que se valoran siempre en segmentos decrecientes, tendríamos que hablar entonces de *decremento cero*.

La interpretación sesgada que hace *Pedro_X* del vocablo «*incremento*» no es correcta ni se ajusta a la realidad. Los malabarismos lingüísticos, que arguye para convencernos de sus irrealidades, son inconexos. Resultan hilarantes algunas de sus definiciones paradójicas envueltas en un dorado galimatías. Es fantástica su escatológica construcción:


> ¿Podría decir que he tenido un *excremento de incremento*?


Id est: *«He tenido una mierda de incremento salarial**»*, como nos ha resaltado un compañero.

No he tenido pereza en leer varias veces los 81 aportes, de los cuales 12 llevan la autoría del iniciador del hilo. Certeras y cumplidas respuestas le han argumentado gran parte de compañeros, llenas de sutil predisposición y paciencia.

*Pedro_X* en su aporte #23 nos sentencia:


> Concluyo *(para uso personal)*:
> a- *Un incremento no es, como tal incremento, ni un aumento ni una minoración.*
> Entonces, ¿qué es? Hubiera quedado mejor apostillando al final: *[…] sino todo lo contrario.*
> Como ya están hartos de repetir otros compañeros, y avalados por los diccionarios: *Un incremento es un aumento*. El mero hecho de utilizar el vocablo *incremento* o *decremento* implica disponer de una magnitud referente con la que poder determinar el uso de uno de los dos vocablos: Si se supera la magnitud de referencia tendremos que utilizar «*incremento»* y si no «*decremento*».
> 
> b-* Siempre tiene valor positivo, independientemente de que el valor de la magnitud variable de la que traiga cuenta haya aumentado o minorado.*
> ¡Menos mal que nos ha avisado mediante paréntesis al principio de su aporte que las tres cosas que parrafea son *para uso personal*!
> Dado que sólo es para su uso personal no entro a someter sus gustos semánticos a una vivisección; pero debo comentar, en atención a los estudiantes de nuestra lengua, que lo correcto hubiera sido decir: *Un incremento siempre tendrá un valor positivo si se supera la magnitud referencial positiva.
> 
> *Ejemplo de unos beneficios contables obtenidos:
> *1)     **Magnitud referente = 10, magnitud final = 30, resultado = 20 de incremento por el beneficio obtenido sobre el beneficio del ejercicio anterior.*
> *2)     **Magnitud referente = 10, magnitud final = -100, resultado = 110 de decremento con respecto a los resultados del ejercicio anterior.*
> 
> Ahora bien, sí podríamos hablar de *incremento* —intentando salvar un poco la postura de *Pedro_X*— en este supuesto:
> *3)     Magnitud referente = -10, magnitud final = -100, resultado = 90 de incremento de la pérdida con respecto a los resultados del ejercicio anterior.
> *Es así porque estamos hablando de un incremento o aumento de pérdidas.
> 
> c- *Por lo anterior: no existen los incrementos negativos (aunque se refieran a algo que haya minorado)*.
> ¡Aleluya! ¡Por fin parece que estamos de acuerdo en algo!
> 
> 
> Pedro_X said:
> 
> 
> 
> Concluyo *(para uso personal)*:
> *El prefijo "in" convierte a algunos sustantivos en su forma negativa (ej. fidelidad -infidelidad). El prefijo "des" hace lo mismo. Así in-cremento y de(des)-cremento serían exactamente lo mismo.*
> Esto es una monumental aporía, o lo que es lo mismo, un descomunal *des-propósito*.
> 
> Repito lo que ya te han comentado:
> *incremento = **aumento.*
> *decremento = **disminución* (‖ merma).
> Estos dos vocablos ut supra son antónimos;
> 
> *incremento = **aumento.*
> *cremento = *desus. *aumento* (‖ acrecentamiento o extensión de algo).
> Y estos son sinónimos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.D. Me queda por aclarar lo referente al latín.*
> ¡Por favor, no lo hagas!
Click to expand...




> [...]en el primer post, relaciono mejor *incre*mento con *excre*mento [...] *Podría excrementarse una cantidad si del valor que tuviera en origen se sacara algo* [...]


¡Esto ya raya en una paranoia gramatical!  Al expresarse así, sin ningún reparo, hace pensar en algún tipo de chanza o juego travieso, porque de no ser así, no tendríamos más remedio que calificarlo como un acendrado idiotismo.

En #32 *Pedro_X* recrimina a *Clares3* por haber dicho en #20*: «**Abandono esta discusión»*. Luego en #37 carga la tinta en lo mismo. Ver: 


> Nota: Yo no he invitado a nadie a abandonar el foro. Sí me parece incongruente decir que se abandona el foro y se sigue en él. O se abandona o no se abandona. [...]


Luego termina su aporte con esta amenaza:


> Yo ahora sí abandono este hilo (no el foro).


¿Qué se le tendría que decir ahora cuando en #76 reaparece cual Ave Fénix y, como quién no ha dicho nada, sigue en el hilo reafirmándose en todo lo descabellado dicho?

Prefiero terminar con mi refrán preferido: *«Del hombre, temo más sus remedios que sus males»*
A esto llamo yo una *extensa brevedad*.


----------



## Pedro_X

Y yo que sólo quería comentar que NO SIEMPRE es un aumento.....


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

Pues espero que, al menos, te haya quedado claro cuándo... (o en qué ámbitos muy específicos) 
Saludos


----------



## RIU

ACQM said:


> Buff me he tragado el hilo entero, por eso de que soy moderadora y tal.



No te vayas todavía, que aún hay más.


----------



## Señor K

Jonno dijo exactamente lo que estuve pensando durante TODO este hilo:



Jonno said:


> A mí, este uso de incremento fuera de un ámbito puramente matemático me parece un *eufemismo* como una catedral de grande. Ni refuerzo positivo ni pamplinas



Desde que escuché a cierto empresario, años atrás, sobre que su empresa había tenido *ganancias negativas*, que me da repelús este tipo de "emboladas de perdiz". ¡Sea franco y hombrecito, señor, y diga que perdió dinero!


----------

